# Bao Buns shortcut/substitute



## minibatataman (Jun 26, 2018)

Throwing a dinner party in a few days, and I'm making a lot of Asian BBQ that would go perfectly with steamed buns. The only problem is amount. I have 15 people coming with very, very big appetites. How would one speed up the bun making process/how would you do them in largd batches? I can't steam 5 at a time when I have to make at least 80, it'll take forever. Also if anyone has any tips or visible substitutes, I'm all ears


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 26, 2018)

you can make them ahead of time and freeze them, then just steam to reheat quickly


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 26, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> you can make them ahead of time and freeze them, then just steam to reheat quickly


Yea but then you're still steaming a hundred buns... It'll still take time


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 26, 2018)

What about breaking up the components? 

Sliced up the warm Char Sui, then just steam all the buns like Peking duck style. Sliced Mun Taos! Then the guest simply DIY’s the assembly. The hubs would steam super fast if the are “empty”


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 26, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Yea but then you're still steaming a hundred buns... It'll still take time



Yes but it takes about 10-15 seconds to reheat, I make about a thousand a week..


----------



## Xenif (Jun 26, 2018)

My question would be what are you using to steam? If you use tradition bamboo steamers, they stack as high as you want, 5 buns per steam (and yes if yiu are serving that many then freeze ahead of time) x 3 racks, you steam them to order anyways to avoid serving cold bao


----------



## mille162 (Jun 26, 2018)

Ive never made them, but from what I understand, you steam them for 8-10 minutes....Is there replicate this in a dishwashers: http://www.subzero-wolf.com/use-and-care/recipes/steam-buns

Here is someone else using to cook bagels in dishwasher: https://thestir.cafemom.com/food_party/116051/make_bagels_in_your_dishwasher

Depending on the model you have, there must be a way to either load it with moisture and use a high heat dry setting, or run on hot and cover/divert water spray away from buns sitting on the racks

I know, kinda Mcgyver-ish, but your dishwasher is essentially a giant sealed container that produces steam, no?


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 27, 2018)

mille162 said:


> Ive never made them, but from what I understand, you steam them for 8-10 minutes....Is there replicate this in a dishwashers: http://www.subzero-wolf.com/use-and-care/recipes/steam-buns
> 
> Here is someone else using to cook bagels in dishwasher: https://thestir.cafemom.com/food_party/116051/make_bagels_in_your_dishwasher
> 
> ...


Except I don't have a dish washer 
The idea's really smart though


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 27, 2018)

I guess re-steaming is my only choice 
I'm curious about trying something, however.
What if I super heat my oven with a metal rack on the bottom. Once it's hot I'd loadup the buns on a wire rack and place on the top and then throw cold water on the bottom one and let the steam cook it really quick. I'm worried I'll make Chinese baguettes though.


----------



## hennyville (Jun 27, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> I guess re-steaming is my only choice
> I'm curious about trying something, however.
> What if I super heat my oven with a metal rack on the bottom. Once it's hot I'd loadup the buns on a wire rack and place on the top and then throw cold water on the bottom one and let the steam cook it really quick. I'm worried I'll make Chinese baguettes though.


Because of the fact, that the Buns are steamed, so somehow you need to get the STEAM into the POT or something otherwise you will be BAKiNG the buns. You should use a help of a METAL STEAMER, mostly common thing that people has in the kitchen direct https://amzn.to/2KoPbXz


----------



## mille162 (Jun 27, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> Except I don't have a dish washer
> The idea's really smart though



Hmm, how about #3 here: https://food52.com/blog/8312-how-to-hack-a-steamer

If you added several pots of boiling water to lowest shelf with buns on top shelves (you could do as many as you can fit), and used convection setting there should be enough steam generated/kept in the oven to work


----------



## panda (Jun 27, 2018)

Take biggest pan you got, fill bottom with hot water, line bottom with chop sticks. Put buns in cheesecloth put over the chopstix. Cover with foil and bake


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 27, 2018)

How the hell didn't I think of that? It seems like the best choice probably


----------

